# Police: NJ Girl Found in Septic Tank Drowned



## Curt James (Mar 13, 2012)

YouTube Video










A toddler whose body was found inside a septic tank behind her home, just hours after being reported missing by her mother, died of accidental drowning, an autopsy showed Tuesday. (March 13)


----------



## Watson (Mar 13, 2012)

I grew up in a place called "Griffith" its in nsw australia (underbelly season 2)

the town water is supplied in the massive tanks on top of the hill

when i was in high school, they found a skeleton in the water tank, 
as in completely decomposed over an estimated decade they think the body was in there

the funny thing is the water taps always had this white flakey discharge for like 4-5 years, we now know why
this was middle to late 1980s if i remember correctly, i was in high school and my mother still lives less than 2 kms from those water tanks lol

the police stated he was definately put in there, cause the access holes have about 50 bolts each on the outside, like 1 inch thick bolts lol


----------



## Curt James (Mar 13, 2012)

^^^^ Wow. That's one hell of a water filter.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 13, 2012)

Nothing better than drinking human flesh 

Extra protein though


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> I grew up in a place called "Griffith" its in nsw australia (underbelly season 2)
> 
> the town water is supplied in the massive tanks on top of the hill
> 
> ...








 Now you all have aids


----------



## Watson (Mar 13, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Now you all have aids


 

thats all u got to add? why bother man?


----------



## Watson (Mar 13, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> thats all u got to add? why bother man?


 
*New reputation!* 
Hi, you have received -205167 reputation points from Dark Geared God.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
have one on the house

Regards,
Dark Geared God

Note: This is an automated message. 

right up the top of the list of things i give a shit about in life is u negging me!
this aint AG !


----------



## Curt James (Mar 13, 2012)

Toma!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## hypno (Mar 14, 2012)

This is sad no matter how you look at it. However, "no foul play"? Maybe not intentional but what the hell was that 3' hole doing there and the parents letting their kids play out there all alone anywhere near it? Negligent maybe? They one guy interviewed had it correct saying the parents do not supervise their kids.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 14, 2012)

hypno said:


> This is sad no matter how you look at it. However, "no foul play"? Maybe not intentional but what the hell was that 3' hole doing there and the parents letting their kids play out there all alone anywhere near it? Negligent maybe? They one guy interviewed had it correct saying the parents do not supervise their kids.


 
What a horrible way to die... I cant imagine the terror.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 14, 2012)

This is why I keep the hawk eye on my son.
Honestly, if this was my kid, I would kill myself. Could never live with myself and knowing what happened to my kid.


----------



## Watson (Mar 14, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> This is why I keep the hawk eye on my son.
> Honestly, if this was my kid, I would kill myself. Could never live with myself and knowing what happened to my kid.


 
right about that, i couldnt live with myself if it was me either!

but not everyone feels guilt!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 14, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> this is why i keep the hawk eye on my son.
> Honestly, if this was my kid, i would kill myself. Could never live with myself and knowing what happened to my kid.


 
x2


----------



## DOMS (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll have to know the race before I can decide to go with horror or indifference.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 14, 2012)

fucking asshole LOL


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I'll have to know the race before I can decide to go with horror or indifference.



Exactly what I was thinking.  If it's a white kid, I'll feel bad.  Otherwise, I'll just say "what a "shitty" way to go" followed by a LOL!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 22, 2013)

Griffith said:


> *New reputation!*
> Hi, you have received -205167 reputation points from Dark Geared God.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> ...



had to recycle this..it all about green energy


----------



## SFW (Mar 23, 2013)

All NJ residents should be required to die in a giant vat of fermented shit.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 23, 2013)

This^^^^^^anything can happen...At last we agree on something


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2015)




----------

